# Uniden 246T Scanner Radio Question



## Gary R (Aug 9, 2001)

Anyone on TSG have one of these handheld Scanners?

Question is: How do you program it by hand to search for CTCSS tones while you are scanning the Police/Fire/Hospital & other channels (50, in mine) you've already programmed into it?
Manual's not much help, and haven't found anything on web regarding this subject, so was curious if anyone else owned the 246T & had figured out how to get it to search & display Tones while scanning.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

I don't know where to put this really so let's try here (other operating systems) and see if anyone knows 

if no help in a day or so then report the post and ask to move to hardware but it isn't a topic that often comes up here


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

Hi Gary: This might help....a Yahoo group dedicated to your scanner:

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/BC246T/

Or:

http://www.ukmidlandscanner.co.uk/uni246t.htm


----------

